# East Bay Sunday



## splic6 (Mar 2, 2016)

looking to go out of Galv bait n tackle Sunday morning. Likely headed to east bay, or somewhere else if you've a better idea. I have a 25' crevalle and am open to bringing 1 or 2 people. Chip in a couple bucks for gas and teach me something new. 

Troy


----------

